# lost intress in sex and my husband



## mumof5 (Aug 31, 2010)

im 23 yrs old i have 5 beautiful kids eldest is 5 in september and the youngest is 1 mnth,im an unhappy wife hes controllin i cant buy nothin without his permission,he wont let me out with the friends ive got,i cant make new friends cause his family then interferrs n puts into his head im havin an affair.....ive just had a baby n for the first time in months we had sex last night and i didnt enjoy one bit i want to leave him but with havin 5 children under the age of 5 i dnt think i would cope if i say to him hw im feelin he tells me to go see the doctor i knw im nt depressed i just dnt knw what to do im in the house 24/7 with the 5 kids and only 2 of them are goin to school what do i do?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Look at what you are allowing to happen and put your foot down about things. Stop sitting in the house 24/7 with five kids. Start a mommy's group and have play dates, go to church, get active in your community. 

Many places will help provide daycare for you to volunteer. Look into the Americorps, you could work part time, get an education stipend and have daycare provided for you. Do SOMETHING for yourself, with no apologies and without asking permission, you are a grown woman.

As far as leaving him, you obviously aren't in a good position for that, but setting healthy boundaries and taking control back for your own life may at least help keep you happier while you make decisions about the rest of your life.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Let me get this straight... you've had five kids in five years, the last one a month ago and you didn't enjoy sex last night??? WHO WOULD???

If I were you, I'd put a locked gate around it for a few months. 

Seriously, give it a few months and then start branching out with the daycare, etc...

Also, tell hubby that unless he wants to try staying at home with the kids 24/7, you WILL be going out for some adult interactions.


----------



## Lowrider (Jul 8, 2010)

5 kids in five years?!?!? AND you are only 23 years old! I think you seriously need to slow it down a bit


----------



## gfl (Aug 16, 2010)

HappyHer said:


> Look at what you are allowing to happen and put your foot down about things. Stop sitting in the house 24/7 with five kids. Start a mommy's group and have play dates, go to church, get active in your community.
> 
> Many places will help provide daycare for you to volunteer. Look into the Americorps, you could work part time, get an education stipend and have daycare provided for you. Do SOMETHING for yourself, with no apologies and without asking permission, you are a grown woman.
> 
> As far as leaving him, you obviously aren't in a good position for that, but setting healthy boundaries and taking control back for your own life may at least help keep you happier while you make decisions about the rest of your life.


exactly what she said :iagree:


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Tell him to keep it in his pants for a bit, while your body recovers.


----------

